# Should i go for Pacenet?



## sbhas2k (Feb 2, 2011)

I live in Aarey colony near royal palms mumbai. The only broadband providers are Tikona and pacenet..

Installed tikona last week.. Not working at all. download speed of 3 to 4 kbps for unlimited 600kbps plan.. planning to terminate

other option local cable provider. He says the ISP is pacenet.. Should i go for it ?

Please suggest if i can go for anyother alternative.. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 2, 2011)

Try WiMax from BSNL if available...
Or purchase a 3G data card from BSNL again..


----------



## sbhas2k (Feb 2, 2011)

it's mtnl in Mumbai. No Bsnl here..  

I would've gone to bsnl if available.. Using bsnl at my hometown chennai..


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am sorry I had no idea that BSNL does not operate at places where MTNL exists (in Delhi and Mumbai only I guess) but there should surely be BSNL mobile service in there?

You can purchase these 3G data cards from Chennai and use it in Mumbai 
It won't charge extra. But please make sure first that you have a BSNL 3G tower nearby.


----------



## sbhas2k (Feb 2, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I am sorry I had no idea that BSNL does not operate at places where MTNL exists (in Delhi and Mumbai only I guess) but there should surely be BSNL mobile service in there?
> 
> You can purchase these 3G data cards from Chennai and use it in Mumbai
> It won't charge extra. But please make sure first that you have a BSNL 3G tower nearby.



Good idea.. Let me explore this option. Thanks for your help 

Any idea about pacenet though?


----------

